# Radio Channel?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

awhile back someone mentioned a walkie talkie radio channel we would use when traveling if we see another Outbacker. Anyone remember what channel it is????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> awhile back someone mentioned a walkie talkie radio channel we would use when traveling if we see another Outbacker. Anyone remember what channel it is????


Radio Channel link thingy Looks like it was Ch. 10


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....and I thought you were going to talk about satellite radio







......

Isn't there a secret headlight/TV horn/combo?







....like flash headlights twice/honk horn once...you know...right?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well there should be! as it stands I use the old RICK LOOK ! AN OUTBACK! while pointing and trying to dislocate my neck!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Two questions?

Just to clarify: We are talking about FRS, not GMRS or CB radios. Correct?
_If so, then you need to turn off any privacy codes you have set so others will be able to talk to you._

How many of you would/do actually use these radios when traveling.







_(we haven't found any so far, and I have been trying.)







_

It would be great to have this within the group, we often see outbacks when traveling, but don't have a way to say hello.








Hope to meet some of you on the air, and perhaps in person.

Dave


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

egenest said:


> There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


actually you could get a technician license for the last 10 years for Ham radio that does not require Morse code --


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry Ghosty, I knew that, didn't think before opening my mouth!
Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

egenest said:


> There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


I think all the Outbackers should get a Ham license then we could keep in touch by HF no mater were you are and use VHF or UHF when close by.

Everyone here was smart enough to buy a Outback so you all are smart enough to get a Ham License


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

egenest said:


> There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


KI4UNH here. Should we pick a simplex frequency?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well there should be! as it stands I use the old RICK LOOK ! AN OUTBACK! while pointing and trying to dislocate my neck!


My DW spots the Outbacks and says "look!" Of course, by the time I look, it's gone.

Hard to look back over my shoulder when I'm towing!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3LEES said:


> well there should be! as it stands I use the old RICK LOOK ! AN OUTBACK! while pointing and trying to dislocate my neck!


My DW spots the Outbacks and says "look!" Of course, by the time I look, it's gone.

Hard to look back over my shoulder when I'm towing!
[/quote]

I'm the Outback spotter in my family, and when I see on I say there goes a Outback and the DW replies that's nice honey. She just doesn't share my enthusiasm









Next time I will grab the FRS radio and make a call on channel 10!


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

FraTra said:


> There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


KI4UNH here. Should we pick a simplex frequency?








[/quote]
146.52 usually works for me....de N2THO


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok how should we address the spotted Outback...Hey You!!!! We need to get a call sign for the spotter to call out to the spotted Outback. How about "Outbacker on (insert hwy/inerstate/road) we have beer and Kool-aide and want to rally"


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK... just to get this right.
It is channel 10 ... right? no sub channel? ... just 10.0









Thanks, MaeJae


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

mrw3gr said:


> There is always Ham Radio, They no longer require the morse code. It is a very good means of communication just about anywhere we may travel.


KI4UNH here. Should we pick a simplex frequency?








[/quote]
146.52 usually works for me....de N2THO
[/quote]
I remember reading somewhere that 146.55 is considered the unofficial "campground frequency" for RV'ers. But given the lack of simplex activity in most areas, 52 should do just fine.

Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> OK... just to get this right.
> It is channel 10 ... right? no sub channel? ... just 10.0
> 
> 
> ...


Right! Not all units have the privacy codes or sub channels. If you have these set and the other person is different, or does not have them, you won't hear thier call.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I know a lot of Hams look down their noses at "ECHO LINK" but at least it is for HAMS only. Would any of you HAMS be interested in meeting up some day on ECHO LINK for a little Outback talk? If it worked out we could make a regular net of it.
Ed W6ABE


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

egenest said:


> I know a lot of Hams look down their noses at "ECHO LINK" but at least it is for HAMS only. Would any of you HAMS be interested in meeting up some day on ECHO LINK for a little Outback talk? If it worked out we could make a regular net of it.
> Ed W6ABE


sure...I've used it once or twice...guess I could try to get it all hooked up again
Bill N2THO


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi mrw3gr,
I have it set up but very rarely use it. Every once and a while I go to it to check on my brother who is also a HAM and rag chew for a bit. I was reading yesterday that you can set up a conference mode that would allow a group to be on at the same time. I see that you are in the same time zone as I am so why don't we try it out some evening when you get it all set up.
73 de W6ABE
Ed


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

egenest said:


> I know a lot of Hams look down their noses at "ECHO LINK" but at least it is for HAMS only. Would any of you HAMS be interested in meeting up some day on ECHO LINK for a little Outback talk? If it worked out we could make a regular net of it.
> Ed W6ABE


Sounds great. Count me in. I have to get it setup but it's something I have been intending to do anyway. Maybe we could setup a monthly net or something.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

While this is a great idea to set up a HAM link, it should be its own thread. This has drifted way off the original posters topic about using _'FRS'_ WT to say hello while driving.

my $.02 FWIW

soapbox off

Dave


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> While this is a great idea to set up a HAM link, it should be its own thread. This has drifted way off the original posters topic about using _'FRS'_ WT to say hello while driving.
> 
> my $.02 FWIW
> 
> ...


The original post was asking about Walkie Talkies, which are hand held radio transceivers. Ham radios are transceivers. But you are correct, it should probably move to its own topic. Sorry
Ed


----------

